
How to Slow Down Time - jxub
https://www.raptitude.com/2018/05/how-to-slow-down-time/
======
rdiddly
That's been a personal theory of mine. Though I phrase it more like, the sense
of time passing correlates with the number of mind-blowing or life-changing or
non-routine experiences that happen during the given time span. You have a lot
more of those, the younger and less experienced you are. So it's somewhat
related to age, but not directly.

Never have been able to get into the whole meditation thing though, so I
always figured the only way was to just find ever newer things to do. But then
that would put you on the 'hedonic treadmill' as it were...

